# HELP QUICK!!!! PLEASE!!!



## Tropical Torts (Apr 8, 2012)

One of my eggs had all of the signs of a bad egg. It had a crack, was oozing and had mold on the ooze; it had the typical bad egg smell too. I only have one incubator but and not another one for "bad" eggs. It was laid Jan 15. I had to get rid of it or risk mold and ooze affecting the other eggs close to it. I took it outside to burry it and the crack came open as i place it in the dirt. Blood started coming out and the cracked part of the shell started coming off. I could see the little guy in there and he is moving around as I type this. PLEASE HELP!!! He is moving but there is blood around him and i cant tell if the yolk was penetrated by the shell. Here are some pictures of him, WHAT DO I DO???????










I put him in a tupperware with vermiculite from the incubator and put cellophane over the broken away area. PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Apr 8, 2012)

I really don't know, but I guess I would keep it in the incubator like you are doing with the cling wrap on it. I would keep it extra moist and just wait to see what happens. I think you are doing all you can. I'm very sorry! I hope he makes it. Hopefully, someone else can give you better advice.


----------



## Tropical Torts (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks, I feel terrible. I really did think it was a bad egg, i really hope the little guy makes it  I can see him moving in there, he will move every once in a while but i still dont know wat to do!!


----------



## tortadise (Apr 8, 2012)

the egg still needs to breathe so done smother it with cling wrap. typically i use vasoline on cracked eggs. but this is a BIG crack. in this situation i would put some triple antiobiotic ointment on it very carefully to help seal the opening. keep it in the enclosure its in with no holes to kinda simulate a prosthetic egg shell. let it air out every few days for fresh air. what species and how many days into the incubation are these eggs? should be ok.

well sorry i asked those questions it was said in the above post. and i can tell its a redfoot. This far into development It should be just fine. keep it in the container add a little extra moisture to the vermiculite and just baby it. should be just fine.


----------



## Tropical Torts (Apr 8, 2012)

tortadise said:


> the egg still needs to breathe so done smother it with cling wrap. typically i use vasoline on cracked eggs. but this is a BIG crack. in this situation i would put some triple antiobiotic ointment on it very carefully to help seal the opening. keep it in the enclosure its in with no holes to kinda simulate a prosthetic egg shell. let it air out every few days for fresh air. what species and how many days into the incubation are these eggs? should be ok.
> 
> well sorry i asked those questions it was said in the above post. and i can tell its a redfoot. This far into development It should be just fine. keep it in the container add a little extra moisture to the vermiculite and just baby it. should be just fine.





Wait wat are you telling me to do exactly? the part that broke off is shattered so its just the hole. Species is redfoot and it is 84 days into the incubation.

Im so nervous on wat to do because the area of the shell that missing is about a third of the shell. How do i cover the area and seal it?


----------



## Tropical Torts (Apr 8, 2012)

I think he died but im not sure. i feel awful and dont know wat to do


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 8, 2012)

jrcrist4 said:


> I think he died but im not sure. i feel awful and dont know wat to do



John ... keep us posted I just read this. Just a reminder bud, we all have gone thru some of these things...I myself did the exact same thing you did a year ago ( now the little guy is resting peacefully on my desk in alcohol. Even recently , I let one go for 171 days ( that's a long time ) ... and poof it hatched this weekend....


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 8, 2012)

RIP, JD is 100% here, we have all done things that we wish we could change or take back.


----------



## Tropical Torts (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks JD. My incubator is almost full so I made the snap decision to get rid of the egg for the sake of all the others.

I hate having to bear the thought that I killed the innocent little guy by making a stupid decision. Im still not sure if he is in fact dead but its not looking good....This is one of those lessons I wish I had read about instead of experiencing....


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 8, 2012)

The baby's blood supply is circulating around in little blood vessels that are embedded in the lining of the shell (membrane). When the baby breaks the lining, all the blood ceases to flow. But when WE break the lining, the baby bleeds to death. 

This was one of those accidents that make a good learning experience for the keeper. You did nothing wrong, but next time you'll know better.


----------



## Tropical Torts (Apr 9, 2012)

Your right Yvonne, I do believe he bled to death, and know I know better. 

I burried him this morning, Rest in Peace little fellow.


----------



## turtlelady80 (Apr 9, 2012)

I am sooo sorry you went through that. I know that must of been very traumatizing for you. Best of luck for the rest of the eggs!! Keep your head up. You learned something very valuable. I would of done the same thing. Thank you for sharing your experience.


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm really sorry to read this John, good luck with the rest of your eggs !


----------



## Tropical Torts (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement guys.


----------



## ForestExotics (Apr 10, 2012)

If you had a secound incubator it would be great.


----------



## tyler0912 (Apr 10, 2012)

Soo sorry!


----------

